# jack heintz G29-9 400 amp electric vehicle motor



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $100.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Jun-17-2010 21:22:47 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

